# The Cherub she arrive



## Greenpotterer

After my recent mishaps with Miss Silvia I decided, actually SWHTPS (she who holds the purse strings) decided to buy a cherub. When it arrived and I saw the size of the box I thought it would never fit on the worktop, but it does.

So machine unpacked, sticky plastic covering peeled off, instructions read, water filter installed (didn't expect that) filled up switched on. So far everything hunky dory.

SWHTPS walks through the door "are we having a coffee?) says she. Switch on grinder nothing, nowt, zilch. Two hours dismantling grinder and reassembleing finally had a cup of coffee.

I'm well impressed with the machine especially the steaming but I still need to dial in the machine. Shots aren't as good as I expected any tips?

Gaz


----------



## Charliej

At least it gave the machine a chance to warm up thoroughly lol.


----------



## 4515

I found that my existing technique (using the term loosely) didnt work with my Cherub. All I did was went back to basics - extracting 1.7 x coffee in 30 seconds and my results improved


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hello , what is it about the shots you are pulling that you are disappointed with. Are they bitter ? Sour ?

How much are you dosing . How much are you extracting , and over what time ?

Lastly are the beans fresh ?

Cheers !


----------



## series530

I found that coming from a Classic to a Cherub was quite a difficult experience. The Gaggia was more forgiving with my cack handedness. As Working Dog said, go back to basics and tweak one variable at a time until you get to where you want to be. I cannot say that I get a decent shot every time but my sucess rate isn't too bad these days.

I'm not sure what hole size ships on the steam wand these days but mine came with a wand suitable for a steam train. I bought some new tips and I think I am running one with four one mm holes now and it seems to steam milk at a reasonably controllable rate now.

I also had reservations about the size but its amazing how they morph into their surroundings.

Good luck with you new machine.


----------



## Greenpotterer

Dosing about 14.5 to 15 g

extracting 28 to 30 g over 25 seconds

shots seem to be sour

I've fitted a 4 x 1.2 mm wand already but I bought a selection of sizes to try for size only a couple of pounds from Espresso Underground when I bought the machine.

Gaz

And yes the machine was warm when it cam time to brew lol


----------



## Wobin19

14.5 to 15g in a double basket is relatively low dose for most coffees in the standard double basket. Suggest you try a higher dose and report back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Greenpotterer said:


> Dosing about 14.5 to 15 g
> 
> extracting 28 to 30 g over 25 seconds
> 
> shots seem to be sour
> 
> I've fitted a 4 x 1.2 mm wand already but I bought a selection of sizes to try for size only a couple of pounds from Espresso Underground when I bought the machine.
> 
> Gaz
> 
> And yes the machine was warm when it cam time to brew lol


Dose up a bit as suggested . Is the portafilter warm also before pulling the shot ?

Are the beans fresh ? What are you using ?

Are you using a flushing routine for the machine ?


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you using a flushing routine for the machine ?


Ive not found flushing necessary with my Cherub. It may be that I pull Mrs WDs shot before mine but tasting her coffee before adding milk, its always good

Grinder made a huge difference but the Macap should be capable


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Ive not found flushing necessary with my Cherub. It may be that I pull Mrs WDs shot before mine but tasting her coffee before adding milk, its always good
> 
> Grinder made a huge difference but the Macap should be capable


Ha ha , give the first shot away . I mentioned it as could be over flushing too , if that makes sense ..... Your right grinder should be fine , not sure what beans are being used though .


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha , give the first shot away . I mentioned it as could be over flushing too , if that makes sense ..... Your right grinder should be fine , not sure what beans are being used though .


shhhh - dont tell her she's getting the coffee dregs


----------



## Greenpotterer

Upped the dose to 16 g seems better but still some over extraction. The beans I'm using are Brazilian insert about 20 names from Hasbean roasted on 18th Dec but kept in the freezer until yesterday. if i move one step finer the machine chokes

Gaz


----------



## 4515

Have you tried a slightly firmer tamp at the same grind setting or a lighter tamp when the machine chokes ?


----------



## series530

Greenpotterer said:


> Upped the dose to 16 g seems better but still some over extraction. The beans I'm using are Brazilian insert about 20 names from Hasbean roasted on 18th Dec but kept in the freezer until yesterday. if i move one step finer the machine chokes
> 
> Gaz


I find with mine that it is easily affected by tamp. The machine seldom chokes but the point of liquid appearing can vary dramatically based upon the tamp pressure. I tend to go with a lighter tamp these days (Glenn suggested this with the Classic that I had previously) and it works better than with a heavier tamp. I must admit that I tend to set the grind and leave it unless I open another bag of coffee. If I do that I only make very small adjustments to the grind and rely more upon the tamp and test with shot glasses to be sure. This approach seems to work reasonably well most of the time.


----------



## Greenpotterer

series530 said:


> I find with mine that it is easily affected by tamp. The machine seldom chokes but the point of liquid appearing can vary dramatically based upon the tamp pressure. I tend to go with a lighter tamp these days (Glenn suggested this with the Classic that I had previously) and it works better than with a heavier tamp. I must admit that I tend to set the grind and leave it unless I open another bag of coffee. If I do that I only make very small adjustments to the grind and rely more upon the tamp and test with shot glasses to be sure. This approach seems to work reasonably well most of the time.


Must admit I'd not even considered the effect tamping would have and I am a little heavy handed. I was more concerned on getting an even flow through the portafilter. I'll try it on my next brew

Thanks Gaz

I think I'm going to have to invest in some training when funds allow


----------



## Mrboots2u

Greenpotterer said:


> Must admit I'd not even considered the effect tamping would have and I am a little heavy handed. I was more concerned on getting an even flow through the portafilter. I'll try it on my next brew
> 
> Thanks Gaz
> 
> I think I'm going to have to invest in some training when funds allow


As long as your consistent with your tamp, pressure ( the same each time whether 5lbs or 30lbs), and it's level , then in my opinion it's the variable that makes the least difference in extractions .Consistent dose and distribution are key. Key an eye on where the deads spots are on the naked of pours , will give you an idea of where the distribution might be different.


----------



## Greenpotterer

I must admit I think the tamp is pretty consistent no dead spots in the pour or or craters in the puck so back to basic then


----------



## thomss

Hitting 22/23g in my basket on the Cherub


----------



## Mrboots2u

Greenpotterer said:


> I must admit I think the tamp is pretty consistent no dead spots in the pour or or craters in the puck so back to basic then


Where are you based anyway . Perhaps we can recommend somewhere for lessons or a forum member is nearby who can help


----------



## Greenpotterer

Tried 16 g, lighter tamp, 27g extraction after 27 seconds. Still a little sour but much better with a nice crema.

I'm based in North Staffs/Cheshire border

Gaz


----------



## thomss

Try more grams again - play around with it, you can't do any harm really.

Loosen the grind up a little and try a few more grams of coffee, see what works for you.


----------

